# WTT 58" Super Shrew



## reviveourhomes (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a 58" Super Shrew thats 57#@26".  I absolutely love this bow but This one is just too heavy for me. So I would rather trade for another Shrew or a Griffin longbow that is 56-60" and 50-55#@28". But I would also consider trades for the following

- Acadian Woods 3pc tree stick longbow must be 58" and  50-55@28"
- Morrison Shawnee Dakota/Cougar with recurve grip 56-58" 50-55@28"
- Centar 58" 50-55@28"


----------



## maconducks (Feb 22, 2007)

man, your killing me w/ that bow!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 22, 2007)

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n217/reviveourhomes/Bows/Dscn2153.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n217/reviveourhomes/Bows/Dscn2154.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n217/reviveourhomes/Bows/Dscn2155.jpg


----------

